# homemade stand for x9 40 gallon tanks



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

it will be only used for x6 though. it will be very tight accessing the filter, but I should be ok. Im not good at carpentry work, I didn't take the width of the 2x4 into consideration.







. but other than that, what do you think?







ps. the steel tank is used for mesaurement purposes only. its exactly the size of a 40 gallon breeder tank including the plastic frame


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

looks pretty good man! good job.


----------



## Skellon (May 18, 2003)

Id be proud of it, looks very rigid from here


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

this was my first time making something out of wood, im really good at making steel things though.

I just stained it a golden pecan to match my other stands. ill post a pic if the upload feature is resotred.

I plan on having the tanks on the bottom and middel shelf with a big wooden lid on the top. then I will upgrade my 10 gallon rhom tank and my 10 gallon spilo tank and get some other solitary piranha's. my plan is 1 totaly different piranha per tank (6 tanks)

then I will probley give one of my 10 gallon tanks to my little sister, she likes fish too.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

oh, and that whole thing was done without a power saw, I only had a rusty old hand one.









I filled the steel tank and it held great, then I realized I hadn't finished putting all the screws in (I ran out) so the back was held together with only one screw per leg in the back.I ran and drained the tank when I realized my mistake.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Once again, nice job, Nitro









By now, your house must be littered with DIY-things, right? You should try and make some money out of it: all those things you made look very professional and solid


----------

